

CSS3 Facebook Buttons - neilparikh
http://nicolasgallagher.com/lab/css3-facebook-buttons/

======
taitems
I'm not sure how I feel about the whole "same syntax as jQuery UI only
slightly different" class structure. Maybe change to an "fb-" prefix?

------
funthree
Please consider adding dropdowns, popovers, modals or form elements :)

~~~
neilparikh
There's been an issue for dropdowns since may [0], but there hasn't been much
activity in the repo. I guess you could fork it and add it in yourself, or use
it in combination with the fb-bootstrap posted. I would fork it and add it
myself, but I'm not good enough at web design to do so.

[0] - <https://github.com/necolas/css3-facebook-buttons/issues/1>

